# Dood this track rocks, what is it?



## ADF (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes it is one of those threads  Does anyone know what this clip is from? It sounds epic! It is just one of those things you love the moment you hear it. I have no idea what they are saying though.


----------



## yak (Jul 3, 2007)

Haha, i concur, good stuff. Here's a direct link to the .mp3 on ytmd, if anyone's interested.

Sounds like german to me (for words like "lieben"), and would really like to know the Artist as well.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd just like to say it's fantastic as well - I can't quite make out if it's German or not, and if it is, my knowledge of it is too rusty to make out any of the words. If we can get some of those it might be easily Googlable.


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2007)

Ooo, I like that.

The singer and some of the background electronic sounds remind me of Rammstein, although I've never heard Rammstein that epic.


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2007)

I checked the posters page but they have not been online since December last year  no chance of contacting them then.


----------



## uncia (Jul 4, 2007)

E Nomine? But not Das Tier In Mir Wolfen. *g*
_(*makes note to check later*)_


----------



## yak (Jul 4, 2007)

Singer voice patterns seem to match, so there's a very high chance that you've just identified the band.


----------



## ADF (Jul 5, 2007)

I am afraid YouTube searches under the name of E Nomine has found nothing, it could still be the band but I haven't found it.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 6, 2007)

I would say itÂ´s not German cause i speak it and i can understand it very well rather Latin. But i dunno the band or the title.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 10, 2007)

Hehe found it ...^^ just click on the icon in the upper left corner ... a boc will pop up and u can see under keywords e nomine so uncia is right.


----------



## ADF (Jul 10, 2007)

Gah! And I searched through loads of their tracks on YouTube as well! Guess I have to look harder.


----------



## ADF (Feb 2, 2008)

Muhahahahar! Found the bugger, took long enough.


----------

